
Mozilla: Rename all prefs that use black/whitelist names - gemal
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1642791
======
akersten
Surprised it took this long. I've always thought those nouns seemed "off."

It's interesting to see "blackbox" as a related bug though. That doesn't seem
charged to me (in so far as "black-out curtains" doesn't either), since the
metaphor is "put this in a place where you can't see it, only the input and
output." But I'm not opposed to the change, since we might as well remove the
possible connotation if we can.

By the way, there's still a lot of work to do in this space. For example, this
even more explicit terminology is commonly accepted in engineering today:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Peripheral_Interface#In...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Peripheral_Interface#Interface)

